# Protokolle innerhalb eines Heimnetzwerks



## Java4win (31. Dez 2017)

Hey, 
Ich habe eine relativ allgemeine Frage zu Protokollen. 
Welche Protokolle gibt es innerhalb eines Heimnetzwerks? (Zwei Rechner ein Router) 

Ist es ähnlich, wie mit dem Internet ? Das man auch in dem Heimnetzwerk TCP/IP, FTP, SMTP zur Verfügung stehen, oder benötigt man für die Protokolle immer einen Server? 
Also SMTP an den Webserver, FTP an den FTP Server etc. 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## mrBrown (31. Dez 2017)

Java4win hat gesagt.:


> Ist es ähnlich, wie mit dem Internet ? Das man auch in dem Heimnetzwerk TCP/IP, FTP, SMTP zur Verfügung stehen, oder benötigt man für die Protokolle immer einen Server?



Ja und Ja 

Worauf zielst du denn mit deiner Frage ab?


----------



## Java4win (1. Jan 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Worauf zielst du denn mit deiner Frage ab?


Ich finde das gesamte Thema Netzwerke ziemlich interessant und möchte gerne die Hintergrundprozesse verstehen.

Aber wenn man für jedes Protokoll einen dazugehörigen Server benötigt ist es doch sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass man innerhalb eines Heimnetzwerks ein SMTP verwendet, da hierfür ein Mail - Server benötigt wird und ich glaube nicht das den jemand in einem lokalen Netzwerk bei sich Zuhause stehen hat
oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden ?


----------



## mrBrown (1. Jan 2018)

Java4win hat gesagt.:


> Aber wenn man für jedes Protokoll einen dazugehörigen Server benötigt ist es doch sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass man innerhalb eines Heimnetzwerks ein SMTP verwendet, da hierfür ein Mail - Server benötigt wird und ich glaube nicht das den jemand in einem lokalen Netzwerk bei sich Zuhause stehen hat
> oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden ?


Server meint in dem Fall nur irgendein Programm.

Ob das Protokoll lokal oder "übers Internet" verwendet wird ist egal - wie für alles ab OSI-Layer 3(?)


----------



## Java4win (1. Jan 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Server meint in dem Fall nur irgendein Programm.


Hast du eine genaue gute Definition von Server und Client ? Ich habe leider keine gute gefunden
Client wird ja ebenfalls manchmal als Programm(Bsp. Google Chrome für den Web Server) dargestellt und ziemlich häufig auch als ganzer Computer. 
Das hat mich schon ziemlich verwirrt aber was jetzt genau ein Client und ein Server ist dafür habe ich bis heute keine gute Definition bis jetzt gefunden.  :/


----------



## Meniskusschaden (1. Jan 2018)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Client


----------



## JuKu (4. Jan 2018)

Sowohl das Internet, als auch das Heimnetzwerk ist ein "Netzwerk", da bestehen also keinerlei Unterschiede, außer dass dein Router (inkl. Firewall) davor alle Verbindungen nach innen per Default nicht zulässt, wenn du nicht selbst die Verbindung geöffnet hast. Die Protokolle sind alle die selben und jeder Rechner besitzt einige Server-Services, z.B. könntest du ohne den ECHO Server auf deinem Rechner nicht mit "ping <IP>" prüfen, ob ein Rechner am Netz ist, oder nicht.


----------

